# % buck question



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you have say a 98% registered ABGA buck and breed him to a none registered doe can you register the doelings? I'm still new to this ABGA stuff and looking for a buck just trying to figure out if I need a full blood buck or if a % one will work for me! Thank you guys


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ABGA ammended their policy last October. They will now register kids born to ABGA registered does if sire is not registered. The buck has to be registered if the doe is not. Either way, they would be 50%. On the ABGA site, there is a breakdown of what percent the kid is depending on what percent the parents are. Bucks must be 97% or 98% to be registered I believe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Go to ABGA.org, click the registration tab, then click percentages. This shows what choices you have.


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

So the way I see it is if a buck is say 98% and I breed him to a non registered doe I can not register the doelings? Correct


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they can be 50%.... I was looking at a little 97% buck last year but have a lot of commercial does. I called and the lady said basically if the buck is registered his kids can be too even if bred to a none registered doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

It would obviously be a % kid. 

Would not be purebred or fullblood, but still can be registered as a %


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Purebreds (97% or better, for bucks) are considered to be the same as fullbloods for breeding purposes. So even though half of that would *technically* be less than 50%, they would be registered as 50%. You need to have at least one parent that is fullblood or purebred, since they won't accept percentage bucks. You can have a fullblood/purebred buck with a grade or percentage doe, or a fullblood/purebred doe with a grade buck. Any other combo is not eligible for registration.


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you guys that's what I wanted to know! I found a very nice buck in my price range after looking for along time but he is a purebred. I have a awesome doe that is 100% but is not registered. I want to make sure that I can register her offspring at least the feminine ones. Thanks again for the help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice given.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

You actually CAN register % bucks now...a very controversial move by the ABGA.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just reading the website and didn't see anything about it.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It's my understanding that only Purebred and Fullblood bucks can be registered. Anything lower can get a "Record of Pedigree". As far as registration, the new rule is as long as the doe is Fullblood or Purebred she can be bred to a commercial buck and the doe kids can be registered 50%.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

chelsboers said:


> It's my understanding that only Purebred and Fullblood bucks can be registered. Anything lower can get a "Record of Pedigree". As far as registration, the new rule is as long as the doe is Fullblood or Purebred she can be bred to a commercial buck and the doe kids can be registered 50%.


That's what I got out of it too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That was what I got from the website. So they previously only allowed registered bucks even if the doe was fullblood or purebred, and only registered percentage does if the dam was grade?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> That was what I got from the website. So they previously only allowed registered bucks even if the doe was fullblood or purebred, and only registered percentage does if the dam was grade?


Before the buck had to be Purebred or Fullblood in order to register kids, it didn't matter that the doe was Purebred or Fullblood. If the buck wasn't registered the kids couldn't be. Now as long as one parent is Purebred or Fullblood the doe kids can be registered.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what I was getting at, I just did a poor job of explaining it


----------

